# Mud pit and events



## 08-650 (Jan 25, 2014)

We are looking to dig a mudpit for our Wheeling for babies event in July.What length and depth is the norm at other events.There will be plenty of mudholes to play in on the ride but we are looking for events to do at our Hog roast following the ride.We are thinking mud pit,side by side drags and possibly a tug a war with 4 wheelers on wet ground.Anyone thats got any other options they would be greatly appreciated.Really trying to turn this into event people will enjoy and come back for,Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think around 30-40ft long is average? Width just depends on how many people you want to line up at once.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

I think at redcreek offroad the pit is bout 40 or 50 ft long and bout 20+ wide... I aint sure how deep


----------



## 08-650 (Jan 25, 2014)

40 to 50 is what we was thinking but I thought that might be to short.But Im used to playing in big long rutted out holes.Thanks we will stick with 50ft long.Any opinions on other events would be appreciated.Thanks for the input.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

The pit at Mud Nats is about 80ft long and 30ft to 40ft wide but they run 3 and 4 at a time side by side. Other events the pit is smaller.


----------

